# Almost impossible to get a book published



## Pandadug (Mar 30, 2016)

I tried writing to all the big publishers. Everyone rejected me. I know that my work was as good as some of the stuff I've read. It's either just luck or something else involved that I don't know about to get published.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Pandadug*,

Getting published is _very_ competitive. With the big publishers (as with any reputable publisher), you're competition with every other aspiring author sending them manuscripts, as well as competing with their established authors, for the limited number of publication slots available.

Even self-publishing is very competitive. Yes, 'anyone' can publish, but that doesn't mean anyone will read what's published by that 'anyone.'

There are many factors that go into a publisher's decision to offer a contract for a manuscript, and there is a little bit of luck involved too, I think.

If you hope to get published, continue sending the manuscript out to other publishers that publish what you've written, especially if you think the work is the best you're able to produce. And while you're doing that, work on that next project, complete it and start sending that one out too, and repeat.

Something else to consider, if you haven't already done it, is to get a crit partner or group, or have some well-read beta readers take a look at your manuscript. Maybe there is room for improvement...and maybe there are some concerns that you overlooked.

Good luck as you press forward!

Terry


----------



## psychotick (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi,

Yes, getting an agent and publisher is damned hard. The odds are heavily stacked against it happening, even forthose with talent and willing to put in the hard yards. But if you are determined to go that route, remember the basics. 

Get your book to the best stage it can possibly be before submitting. That means beta read among other things, and also the highest standard of editing that you and your computer can achieve. Don't hire an editor though - that's something a publisher should pay for. Get it properly formatted too.

Next, go through an agent. I know many say they aren't necessary, but my view is that if you go trade, they are more help than hindrance.

Do your research on agents / publishers before you submit. Make sure you are only submitting to those who will represent or publish what your book is. So check out their web sites very carefully.

Get your submission letter to the agent / publisher gone over by others. Make sure it sells the book as well as it can be sold.

And above all else, make abso - bloody - lutely sure that you submit exactly according to the guidelines each agent or publisher sets out. Remember and agent probably has hundreds of other submissions sitting on his desk waiting to be read. And he isn't going to read them. You'll get maybe a paragraph or two read most likely - and probably by one of his assistants. If there is a reason to reject in what you send - it'll be rejected imediately. So if he wants fifty pages double spaced on white paper - that's what he gets.

Hope that helps.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Russ (Mar 31, 2016)

psychotick said:


> Don't hire an editor though - that's something a publisher should pay for. Get it properly formatted



I would echo Greg's advice with the exception of not hiring an editor.  Obviously getting a first contract is crucial to a career in traditional publishing and you only get a chance to make a first impression on an agent or editor once.  Your material needs to be in top notch shape before they lay eyes on it.  For a debut author it is worth at least considering hiring a really good professional editor to whip the manuscript into its best shape. You should be warned that the best ones are expensive.


----------



## kennyc (Mar 31, 2016)

Pandadug said:


> I tried writing to all the big publishers. Everyone rejected me. I know that my work was as good as some of the stuff I've read. It's either just luck or something else involved that I don't know about to get published.



Do you know it's just as good because you have had independent readers tell you that or is it just your belief?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 1, 2016)

Also, submitting directly to publishers is a rough road. That's why an agent is such a benefit if you can impress one. Many unsolicited manuscripts don't get looked over, so having an agent who will push your book to her friends in the publishing industry, is a great thing. Also, consider that publishers are swamped in unread manuscripts, emailed dozens each day. They quickly backlog and that's why publishers sometimes have things like 6-9 month waiting lists till they even open your email. If you have an agent making calls and sending emails (because she'll only offer to represent your book and spend her time on it if she thinks she can sell it) on your behalf, it can drastically reduce your wait time in some ways, and also help make sure the right publisher (because small press is still a thing to not discount) gets to see it.

So yeah, submitting directly to publishers is a long shot, but if that's the route you need to go, then make sure everything's perfect. And sometimes by "perfect" I think we're talking about unusual and head-turning in all the right ways. Unique, yet entertaining. Push the rules around and make them cry a little, but respect that they're there to make stories appeal to potential readers who pay us money to write and entertain.


----------



## Chwedleuwre (Apr 8, 2016)

I've set up my own publishing company with my own ISBN numbers, and self-published my nonfiction book through Amazon's CreateSpace and Kindle Direct. After some hours of learning how to format, I have succeeded. Why Amazon? Because of the numbers, of course. Amazon gets a cut of the sales, but I'm not paying a middle man. I've found that most readers today aren't checking to see if books are published by big name publishers. Modern readers are generally looking for  decent books in their areas of interest. A traditional publisher may give you and advance, but it's taken back from actual sales. Your book may be marketed for a few months, but then is forgotten by the publisher. (Unless it's a huge success). So you're left high and dry. The publisher may even stop offering your title after a while. With self-publishing, you have the control to keep your book available indefinitely. After your agent and publisher take their cuts of profits, you are left with little. I do understand the attraction of being published by a traditional publisher - the thrill of seeing your book on a shelf. But I'm interested in getting my book into the hands of readers and having control over profits and other issues. Besides, I also have all rights. I realize that many will disagree with my opinion with valid counterpoints. But this is the path I've chosen to follow with my writing. 

Ya'll have a great day and a fantastic weekend.


----------



## psychotick (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Chwedleuwre,

I tend to agree with you. I'm an indie, have been for years, and make reasonable money at my craft. But I'm not going to knock trade as an option for those who want to go that way. In fact I have a contract (small press) sitting on my computer right now for my latest space opera and am quite probably going to sign it. However, I would likely not have got that contract were I not an established indie.

There are multiple reasons to go trade, and the big one is probably marketing and their ability - hopefully - to put your book on bookstore shelves. But they also take the burden of cover design out of your hands (though I used to love that), supply free services like art, formating and editing, and maybe get you a leg up in the industry. Maybe find you additional audience too.

There are pro's and cons to both routes.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes, it's hard. But it's also a profession that rewards persistence. If your first book doesn't get picked up, write another one. My first published book was #14, and I believe Brandon Sanderson was writing either #13 or #14 when his sixth book got an offer.  I know of only one author whose first book written was the first one published. My wife is a big believer to going around, under, or around anything that gets in your way.  And keep those "older" books around - once you get one published, it'll be easy to do some editing and present a prior work for publication.


----------



## Lord Hoffenburg of Hoffen (May 26, 2016)

Here's a question, what would happen if you sent the manuscript to the small publishers, to the medium publishers, and then to the big publishers? I think you have to do everything you can, its a process of trail and error. Some things will work, some will not. These guys here have given excellent advice, and getting an agent is also crucial as well. You've got an great author by the way, Sullivan, who here is an experienced author, and can offer you better advice. I also wish you the best of luck, and keep writing books. One of them will be picked up. JK Rowling got rejected by six major publishers and look where she is now. Persistence is required. Think of it like this; pick up Sullivan's book, Brandon's book, or any other. In that story you have the hero who struggles with a lot of things thrown at them these days, and only after, the final climax does he achieve that goal. When those characters you read and relate too, you see their struggles. Maybe in the same way its like that basically, you must achieve through persistence. Then again, wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## troynos (May 27, 2016)

I just self-published my first book and the sales are slow.  They're there, just slow.  But I expected that.  It takes time to build a "brand" (you, as the author, you are the brand and you need to sell yourself).  Spend time where your readers are, get some people to read it and spread word of mouth (which is how I discovered Sullivan's books).  Don't expect to be an instant success.

Get out in front of people and market yourself.

Something I keep in the back of my mind when I think "was this worth it" is that before The Crystal Shard, R.A. Salvatore wrote around 9 (or more) books and it was still a little while beyond Shard before he really became big.


----------



## Russ (May 27, 2016)

Many of the most successful traditional commercial fiction authors will tell you a couple of things.  Firstly that they  had many books rejected before they sold their first one. Secondly that it was only around book 6 or 7 they felt they could make a good living at that business and thus quit their day job.


----------



## troynos (May 27, 2016)

Also, self-publishing won't (at first and maybe ever) bring in the sales but there is something to be said for being published.

Getting over that first hump can be a confidence booster and also help drive your desire to push forward.  Rejection is hard and can really deal blows to the confidence and desire.  Just getting something published (self, an anthology, magazine, something) is good for motivation.


----------

